# Pocket watch identification



## anaedlh (Jun 20, 2015)

I have bought a Swiss watch in the second-hand antique shop in Germany.

But I cannot figure out the brand.

Does anyone know what brand is this?

















Links:

http://tieba.baidu.com/photo/p?kw=怀表&ie=utf-8&flux=1&tid=3840440351&pic_id=96df36dbb6fd5266dfdbaaf7ae18972bd5073670&pn=1&fp=2&see_lz=1

http://tieba.baidu.com/photo/p?kw=怀表&ie=utf-8&flux=1&tid=3840440351&pic_id=1be03eadcbef7609eca30f7c2bdda3cc7dd99eb9&pn=1&fp=2&see_lz=1

It is quite hard to open it. Looks like never opened before.

Thanks a lot


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Morning, it does not look that old, opening the watch will tell you all about it.

Post the pics when you have them & i will tell you alot more.


----------

